# Pimento Cheese sandwiches



## dward51 (Dec 26, 2011)

After I posted some photo's of our Christmas food list for the family get together, I had a few requests for the pimento cheese sandwich recipe so here it is....














One package of potato sandwich bread
4 cups of finely shredded sharp cheddar cheese
2 cups of Kraft Velveeta cheese crumbles (they have it pre-shredded/crumbled at my store)
4 ounces of diced pimento's (do not discard the packing juice)
1 1/2 tablespoons of sugar or splenda
1/4 teaspoon of salt
1/4 teaspoon of pepper
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of powdered mustard to taste
1 1/2 teaspoons of onion powder to taste (use powder, not onion salt)
3/4 to 1 cup of mayonnaise (more or less to the desired consistency)  I used Blue Plate.
In a large mixing bowl, combine the cheese and dry ingredients and stir to distribute evenly.  Open the jar of pimentos and use the jar lid to hold the diced pimentos in the jar while letting the juice drain into the cheese mixture.  I then pulse the diced pimento's through my Kitchen Aid blade type spice/coffee grinder and get a rough pimento slurry which is then poured into the cheese mixture (don't over do the grinding as you want some pimento bits to be visible in the finished product.)   Then add the mayonnaise and mix.  You can vary the mayo amount to get the consistency you desire and 1 cup is an estimate (I think I usually end up using less, but I just dollop in a few large spoon fulls and do not measure anymore).  When you first start to mix the mayo in, the mixture will look a little dry, but keep mixing before you add more mayo and once it evens out it should be fine.

***IMPORTANT*** put the pimento cheese spread in a container and let the flavors meld at least overnight (12 hours or more).

Then spread on potato bread and enjoy.  The recipe above makes enough to fill one bag of potato bread as seen in the photo's above.  Mine are fairly well loaded with pimento cheese.

Also makes a great grilled pimento cheese sandwich too....


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Dave, I have to try these.


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool thanks for posting I haven't had pimento cheese in a long time. The deli in the store quit handling it, so I haven't had any gonna make me some.


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

> In a large mixing bowl, combine the cheese and dry ingredients and stir to distribute evenly.  Open the jar of pimentos and use the jar lid to hold the diced pimentos in the jar while letting the juice drain into the cheese mixture. do you use all the juice?



Cool thanks for posting I haven't had pimento cheese in a long time. The deli in the store quit handling it, so I haven't had any gonna make me some.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep, use it all.  It's full of pimento flavor!  Besides, a 4 ounce jar is not that much juice anyway.

And like most things home made, it beats store bought any day.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice looking sammies and thanks for the recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Dave, they look great!


----------

